# Acer Veriton N281G: does ethernet work?



## jollino (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all. 
I am thinking about getting an Acer Veriton N281G nettop to use it as a FreeBSD-based home server. Its specs are decent for what I'd need (ipv6 tunnel, asterisk, print server and maybe a very tiny file server) but I'm concerned about whether the ethernet chipset inside it would be recognized by FreeBSD. I haven't been able to find out what it is, so I'm wondering if anybody has access to one of them (or another machine from that series) and could confirm whether it's recognized.

I'd have to order it online because no stores around me carries it, so I can't even try and convince some seller to let me try and boot the install disc.

(FYI it's sold without an OS here and it's pretty cheap, that's why I'm consdering it.  )

Thank you in advance!


----------

